
How to Quit Your Job and Start Freelancing as a Software Developer - chrisa
https://chrisachard.com/how-to-quit-your-job-and-start-freelancing
======
Smoozy23
it’s easy to quit work; the main thing is to be able to do what you know and
taught.

